# NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS & FISH READY FOR SALE THIS SUNDAY 11 pm LPS, SPS, SOFTY ETC.



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS & FISH READY FOR SALE THIS SUNDAY 11 pm LPS, SPS, SOFTY ETC.*

We have a new shipment of corals and fish ready for sale this Sunday March 9 at 11 am.

Large selection of corals LSP, SPS , SOFTY, LEATHERS etc., something for everyone. Still the best selection and best price in town, most corals $40 each, some a bit more because they cost us more.

We'll post the pictures as soon as the corals are in.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice * LFS *  lfs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes!!!! Exactly what I needed to end a crappy weekend 
Thanks John and Ezra


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK THE LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB MARCH 9TH 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We got in lots of gold hammers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you guys remember the time change?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*"A" Game......*

John and his supplier has their "A" Game on.....very nice and healthy shipment.


----------

